# [Solved] What is wrong with my system? Compatibility problem?



## xvetox123 (Jun 10, 2013)

My system specs are as follows:

CPU : Intel Core i5 760

GPU ( Current ) : NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT

GPU ( Until very recently) : HD 5670

PSU : Zebronics 500W (I can post a picture of the side of the PSU if needed)

Motherboard : intel DH55TC

RAM : 4Gb DDR3 

OS : Windows 8 Pro.

So, 
I until very recently I had my trusty HD5670 for gaming (Mostly DOTA, LoL or CoD). But It died on me and I had to switch to a temporary card until I got a new one.

I searched around and found that a Pcie 3.0 card will work the Pcie 2.0 slot that i have.

So I decided to get the HD7770 since it was available locally. I got it and uninstalled the Nvidia drivers, plugged the card in and started my system up. There were around 7 static 1-inch horizontal lines on my monitor. I tried installing the AMD drivers and that caused the system to crash every time the setup went halfway.

I sent it to a technician and he did the following.

Jacked up the RAM to 8gigs and used a "platinum series' PSU and that made the lines go away. It also allowed the driver setup to finish but it causes frequent crashes afterwards. Not BSODs, just crashes.

The PSU I had at first didnt have a 6-pin connector and so I used a 2 x Molex to 6-pin adapter. 

The technician said that the problem is that the card is too high end for the rest of my system. Now, I'm sure that that is not the case.

The problem is not with the GPU itself as it works fine on other setups( As said by the technician ). It could still be the GPU itself.

My question is, what do I do now? i can provide any more information necessary.

Do I send the card in and get a new one? 
Or is the HD7770 really too high end for the rest of my system?

Thanks in advance for any answers


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: What is wrong with my system? Compatibility problem?*

Change that PSU ASAP.

that PSU is a desi crappy one.. its in the blacklist thread in TDF. 

A GPU like the 7770 needs a good PSU of ~430W according to AMD recommendation. 

You can get an Antec VP430 ~2.7K. its a very good quality PSU.

apart from that, you rig is fine and will be more than enough to run the 7770 happily.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: What is wrong with my system? Compatibility problem?*



xvetox123 said:


> My system specs are as follows:
> 
> CPU : Intel Core i5 760
> 
> ...


what anirban said is true, PSU is the reason. Plus that tech gets a +1 from my side.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: What is wrong with my system? Compatibility problem?*

actually, according to AMD recommendations, the 7770 needs 500W PSU.

but see my config. 

im running each and every game happily without any hiccups, whatsoever.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: What is wrong with my system? Compatibility problem?*

Problem 1: PSU is Crappy one.

Problem 2: Are Windows 8 Certified Drivers installed for your Hardware? 

Does crash occurs randomly or doing specific activity?


----------



## xvetox123 (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: What is wrong with my system? Compatibility problem?*

Thanks for the replies.

I heard that Zebronics is a bad PSU manufacturer but by then it was too late.

I got the system back from him and it still doesnt work. Turns on but crashes at driver install, and still has the vertical lines.

Yes, the drivers are downloaded from the AMD site and are Windows 8 certified.

Random crashes, not specific to any activity. Usually within 1-2 mins of starting the pc.

What are the odds of the PSU being the lone culprit? (of the vertical lines and crashes?)


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: What is wrong with my system? Compatibility problem?*



xvetox123 said:


> What are the odds of the PSU being the lone culprit? (of the vertical lines and crashes?)



Well considering this s**t happened again chances are there you may have burnt away anything more too...

better take out GFX & run on only proccy till you get a branded power supply


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: What is wrong with my system? Compatibility problem?*

the thing may be that the PSU is not able to supply as much current as needed to the GPU.. that leads to crashes. 

change the PSU.


----------



## xvetox123 (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: What is wrong with my system? Compatibility problem?*

Ok. Im runing on my Nvidia card until I get a new one.

What do you recommend for say, 3k? The Antec VP430 ?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: What is wrong with my system? Compatibility problem?*



xvetox123 said:


> Ok. Im runing on my Nvidia card until I get a new one.
> 
> What do you recommend for say, 3k? The Antec VP*430* ?



AFAIK no VP 430 exists it VP 450
Yeah thats good if not available you may go for CX430v2


----------



## xvetox123 (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: What is wrong with my system? Compatibility problem?*

Aah. Ok, VP 450 it is then 

Ill update this as soon as I get it working.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: What is wrong with my system? Compatibility problem?*



xvetox123 said:


> Ill update this as soon as I get it working.



to save money & headaches rely on quality...
So take time & get appropriate components


----------



## xvetox123 (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: What is wrong with my system? Compatibility problem?*

I tried a 600 Watts Coolermaster PSU and it produces similar results.

Vertical lines on the screen, wont boot in most cases. I've tried it in 4 different setups including the one posted above. An i3 and 2 other Core 2 Duos all produced the same result. Rarely going into the desktop and always with the vertical lines.

So the problem is definitely the Card? Should I send it in and get it replaced?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: What is wrong with my system? Compatibility problem?*



xvetox123 said:


> I tried a 600 Watts Coolermaster PSU and it produces similar results.
> 
> Vertical lines on the screen, wont boot in most cases. I've tried it in 4 different setups including the one posted above. An i3 and 2 other Core 2 Duos all produced the same result. Rarely going into the desktop and always with the vertical lines.
> 
> So the problem is definitely the Card? Should I send it in and get it replaced?



First why coolermaster PSU???


Now to the the question its only one thing a damaged card get it RMAed


----------



## xvetox123 (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: What is wrong with my system? Compatibility problem?*



Chaitanya said:


> First why coolermaster PSU???
> 
> 
> Now to the the question its only one thing a damaged card get it RMAed



RMAed it yesterday.

I didnt buy a new PSU, I borrowed the Coolermaster it from my friend. He runs an i3 with a 7850 so I thought it should be more than enough for my setup. 

So it was the card. Hopefully so. Should get a replacement in 5-6 days. Ill post as soon as I get it back.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: What is wrong with my system? Compatibility problem?*

my bad, its Antec VP450.. sorry.


----------



## xvetox123 (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: What is wrong with my system? Compatibility problem?*

RMA'ed the card. Got a new one.

Got it working in less than 5 mins, even with my Zebronics PSU. I'm probably going to change the PSU soon.

Too much hassle over a faulty card IMO XD

Thanks guys


----------



## ico (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: What is wrong with my system? Compatibility problem?*

Glad you solved your problem.

But in future don't start a troubleshooting thread in the PC Components / Configurations section as it is a dedicated "Buying Advice" section. Not for troubleshooting.


----------

